# Hotel / tourist apartment in Madrid when we first arrive



## ydukes (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi, we are U S citizens coming to Malaga in March of next year 2022. We will be arriving in Madrid and want to play tourist for a few days and are wondering about reasonably priced, but good hotels. I think quiet and a comfortable bed are the most important things to us as we are in our 70s now. Does anyone know much about SleepN hotel near the art district? We will be leaving for Malaga on March 3rd from the Atocha station.
This site really helped us when we moved to France and I look forward do your advice on this trip.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

My sister recently stayed in an Only YOU hotel in the centre. Very nice but not exactly reasonably priced. I think she got a bit if a discount because of the state of the market right now.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

We treated ourselves to a few nights at the Riu Plaza de España when lockdown ended. That was nice and the offers made it good value, not sure it would be so reasnable now though.


----------



## ydukes (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the hotel suggestions. Due to this new COVID variant we are starting to think that we should stay in an apartment so we do not have to go out to restaurants so much. It seems that when we are tired at the end of the day, we go to whatever is close and that doesn't seem a good criteria during COVID. So now, we are looking for recommendations for the tourist apartments that we see on booking.com for Madrid. They have kitchens and will simplify things. Does anyone have any experience or recommendations for a good tourist partment, hopefully near the Prado area . Aspasios Atocha Apartments looks appealing but would like some opinions on what is a good apt to rent for about 100 to 125 euros a night.


----------



## ydukes (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the hotel suggestions. Due to this new COVID variant we are starting to think that we should stay in an apartment so we do not have to go out to restaurants so much. It seems that when we are tired at the end of the day, we go to whatever is close and that doesn't seem a good criteria during COVID. So now, we are looking for recommendations for the tourist apartments that we see on booking.com for Madrid. They have kitchens and will simplify things. Does anyone have any experience or recommendations for a good tourist apartment, hopefully near the Prado area . Aspasios Atocha Apartments looks appealing but would like some opinions on what is a good apt to rent for about 100 to 125 euros a night. Advice will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I'd wait and see how bad the ominicron variant really is before committing to anything. In March you should be able to eat outside quite easily as many restaurants have placed additional exterior seating. Given travel is still fairly limited, you shouldn't have a problem finding either a hotel or an apartment until much nearer your travel dates.


----------



## Max Rigger (Aug 2, 2020)

Here's a quick airbnb search for madrid 1st March for for people, priced in pounds so multiply by 1.4 for dollar US price









Airbnb | Madrid – Holiday Rentals & Places to Stay - Community of Madrid


Rent from people in Madrid, Spain from £16/night. Find unique places to stay with local hosts in 191 countries. Belong anywhere with Airbnb.




www.airbnb.co.uk


----------

